# Something great about TAM



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Unlike other boards it doesn't cater to and coddle cheating spouses. The of doc forum was an extreme example of a sure that actively supported and encourage cheaters, but even SI is hard for me to read because they go out of their way to enable and coddle cheaters.

Even just a few minutes over reading the cheaters t SI whine on about themselves and how difficult their BS has made it for them after being caught cheating really gets my blood boiling. Gee poor poor WS having got caught and revealed for the selfish people they are.

TAM is a safe place because the WS that come here are held accountable for their cheating and aren't allowed to play the poor victim card they get away with other places.

So thank you TAM for being a pro marriage place.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I wish I could swear right now.

F**K yeah!!

I've been at SI and LoveShack. This place is hands down the winner.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

You know what? I was the WS in my marriage.... and I agree with you. Not with every single one of you, and not 100% of the time, but overall, I believe that because B1 and I began posting here about 3 weeks after D-Day, that we are in a far better place in our marriage now than we would have been without the benefit of TAM. 

We have both had IC and MC, but I don't think we've gained nearly as much from that as we've learned from others here. TAM will never "save any marriage" that doesn't have two partners who are 100% committed to rebuilding the old marriage or building a new marriage. But, if you have two willing partners, you will never find a better "support group" of people who are ready, willing and able to share their collective wisdom with you. Not text book wisdom, but real life experience. I am genuinely grateful for so many people here whose faces I've never seen, voices I've never heard, and whose names I do not know, but I consider to be our friends. 

There are several people here who B1 and I have actually spoken to and exchanged contact information with and a few who we've already made plans to meet with in the near future. When you go through something like this and these people have advised, encouraged and inspired you every step of the way, they become very real relationships.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Try checking out Priv*ateaff*airs.com That is where the doc cool members moved to. It is worse than doc cool was.

Loveshack can be hard at times, but I truly like SI. It is a great place for a WS to reach out for help.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

what i like about TAM is the fact that we're not treated like children. i don't need some overzealous mod being on my a$$ every now and again accusing me of "projecting"- are you freakin' kidding?! it's an open forum for Chr1st's sake! if you don't like what a person is sayin', you don't have to listen to it. what's more, there's an ignore button.

i think the posters come to the aid of other posters without the help of the mods. we know when people are out of line and call them on it. we moderate ourselves(that's not to say the mods play a passive role). 

it takes a thick skin to hang around, being that many of us are overly sarcastic at times. 

this is the Big Leagues..... all the other boards are Busch League, in my opinion. that being said, i respect all the posters- some being fWS's -who had enough moxi to stick it out.

TAM rocks!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes. I love that about TAM too.

I was pro-marriage. Well, I still am. I'm just not pro-my-marriage.

lol.

I like TAM because it's not JUST sad people coming on here. Even if they come sad, they do begin to smile and hang out and realize it's not the end of the world....

It's like a cool coffee house. Only...I don't have to get dressed to go.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I looked at some of those other sites (was previously unaware of them, although I knew sites like them existed), and find it amazing how brazen the posters there are. They give names, dates, and specifics with what seems little care or concern for privacy. I wonder if they are so brazen and open with their spouses/ significant others??


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

Loveshack is becoming the safe haven for cheaters, OM and OW. BS's can't speak their minds there. The OW especially are over there baiting BS's and when a BS fights back, old Willy boy, who is obviously cut from the same mold of a WS or OM, bans them. Someone even brought up the obvious BS baiting, and when brought to the attention of the mods respectfully, he was banned.

I'd like to meet William in a dark alley somewhere.

So thats a good thing about TAM, that its NOT LS.


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

underwater2010 said:


> Loveshack can be hard at times, but I truly like SI. It is a great place for a WS to reach out for help.


Thats because the site owner is a cheater, as are most of the mods/admins. 

But I'll digress, at least they have threads that only BS's can post if they don't want any input from a WS.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

Only ever been to SI (am a member there) and never heard of the other sites.

Well I just went an looked at the p a one and I am shocked at how they encourage affairs and actually brag about them, both men and women. I wonder if the OW of my WS is on there


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah ls is full of pond scum.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

I came to TAM seeking help and advice.

I did get. I emerged much stronger than I was.

I wish I found TAM some 10 months before I did.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

The one disadvantage this forum has, more than any other forum I've seen that deals with infidelity, is that it attracts trolls. These trolls get their kicks from riling up the BSs here who are hurting, playing with people's emotions, and distracting attention from threads where real people need help.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

What, ******* owner turned around? Just wow. 

Maybe there's hope for humanity, after all.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

cledus_snow said:


> what i like about TAM is the fact that we're not treated like children. i don't need some overzealous mod being on my a$$ every now and again accusing me of "projecting"- are you freakin' kidding?! it's an open forum for Chr1st's sake! if you don't like what a person is sayin', you don't have to listen to it. what's more, there's an ignore button.
> 
> i think the posters come to the aid of other posters without the help of the mods. we know when people are out of line and call them on it. we moderate ourselves(that's not to say the mods play a passive role).
> 
> ...


Cledus, who is that in the pic? That you rocking the McQeenish cool??


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I ain't Cledus...but that sure as sh-t is Jerry Reed.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

SomedayDig said:


> I ain't Cledus...but that sure as sh-t is Jerry Reed.


Also known for his role as Cledus Snow in the Smokey and the Bandit films!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

This site is realistic, some people get offended by what is told to them, then they comeback because the TAMers were right.

I like the cold hard truth vs the maybe your situation is diffrent... Which I have never seen a "diffrent situation" as of yet.

And they have the whipping smiley :whip: to prove it


----------

